# what an ignorant little fuck



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqm5IZAAaPE
this kid is ignorant he doesnt even know what he is talking about


----------



## Xx WoLF (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow........


----------



## Riley (Dec 23, 2009)

Is that a dude or a chick?  I can't tell with the long, styled hair and the effeminate voice.  Anyway, people are free to think what they blah blah blah, you know the drill.  Seems pretty likely this person just wants reactions, so don't take it personally or whatever.

Plus, furries in general need to learn how to take a few jokes; that's half the reason so much 'hate' is directed towards us - we're funny to watch react to this kind of stuff.


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 23, 2009)

*Facepaw* Epic fail.
Against god? He made me smile saying that.
Its better not to comment, you only will piss in his gaint sea of piss.
And even more fail. that we have erhm.. You know with animals. just Wow.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 23, 2009)

The kid is pretty much right. Not only that, but you got trolled hard OP.


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont see how hes right god doesnt hate anyone first off all second of all we dont get random boners to disney channel or animals im pretty sure we dont fuck them either


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 23, 2009)

chewie said:


> I dont see how hes right god doesnt hate anyone first off all second of all we dont get random boners to disney channel or animals im pretty sure we dont fuck them either


 
He's playing a part. He probably put the god thing in to piss of furries, which worked. Oh yeah, and there is a ton of Bolt porn out there, and I have ran into a number if zoo furries. Not that all furries do it, but there are sick furries that warrant attention.


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 23, 2009)

Zoophilia = Having *** with animals. I refuse to say the word XD


----------



## ThreeDog (Dec 23, 2009)

I lol'd.

Did you read the vid description. We're appearantly a "danger against pets".

Beastiality lol.


----------



## ThreeDog (Dec 23, 2009)

Varalor Arrowforge said:


> Zoophilia = Having sex with animals. I refuse to say the word XD


 
Then I shall for you.


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 23, 2009)

ThreeDog said:


> Then I shall for you.



Deal.
Danger against pets.... What? I must say, Fail? or  maybe Epic fail
I Got it. Legandary FAIL.

Back to you.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 23, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> He's playing a part. He probably put the god thing in to piss of furries, which worked. Oh yeah, and there is a ton of Bolt porn out there, and I have ran into a number if zoo furries. Not that all furries do it, but there are sick furries that warrant attention.



As much as I would like to believe that he was just trollin, I think he really thinks that furries are a threat to domestic animals.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 23, 2009)

That guy is a pretty bad troll.


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

The guy is a plain fucktard


----------



## Rytes (Dec 23, 2009)

so... according to him, im not a furry. I don't have sex or dream of having sex with animals. whew, thank god


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 23, 2009)

Tweaker said:


> That guy is a pretty bad troll.



If he's a troll he a goddamn awesome one, but I don't think he is. I think he's a legitimate idiot.


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

no hes not awesome hes a little fuck thats what he is


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont see how he has the right to talk shit about us


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

so we should all report him


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 23, 2009)

How... >.>


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 23, 2009)

I just put that perion under religious nut


----------



## E.S.C. (Dec 23, 2009)

chewie said:


> so we should all report him


 
hahahaha. thousands of reports. major PWN


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm seeing a few new people. Are you mad YT furries that came to FAF to seek a raid?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 23, 2009)

sure is a noobfest in here


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

ive been here a while jsut never really posteed


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 23, 2009)

chewie said:


> ive been here a while jsut never really posteed


 Oh, okay.
My mistake. You must be a decent contributor, then.


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

i just look out for us furries :3


----------



## Lewi (Dec 23, 2009)

This little he-she bitch-tard is gonna get absolutely pounded.


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

hmm


----------



## Lemoncholic (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't see why anybody cares what this kid thinks of furries, he's not exactly succeeding in starting a revolution or something


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

i really dont care its a free country he/she/it can think what it wants and yeah i think its a chick shes just kinda manly looking


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 23, 2009)

All just quit it. 
Trolls want comments. so its better to just leave it behind.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 23, 2009)

chewie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqm5IZAAaPE
> this kid is ignorant he doesnt even know what he is talking about



That video is old, and that kid is probably a troll anyway, I don't have time to worry about shit like that.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 23, 2009)

Does this kid's video really surprise any of you? You can try and scapegoat zoophiles all you like, but, even if you drive out every last one of them, you wont change this kid's (and a number of people's) perceptions about furries until the fandom as a whole realises _why_ people see furries this way. Not that we have to tolerate them being here anyway, but then, that's what the report buttons are for.

You draw draw half-*animal* characters fucking other half-*animal *characters.
You show no discretion and insist on shoving your fetishes into everyone's faces weither they want to know or not.
You bawww and bitch and whine when people call you out on it.
You baww and bitch and whine when people insult you for your _hobby_ and cry persecution and discrimination.

Clean up your fucking act and stop your bitching. It is just that simple. You know the furries that get the least amount of targeting, are the ones that bitch the least and dont insist on telling every tom dick and harry that they like fapping off to Sonic or Bolt. Keep your shit to yourselves.

And before our resident babyfur scapegoaters pop in to blame everyone, ignoring themselves, for everything wrong with the fandom.. you're a bunch of fucking hypocrits and just as sick and depraived.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

umm well that was a rather awesome rage filled rant dude but you do have a point. one even i need to take to heart


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

This is what happens when you don't kick people out of the fandom :V


----------



## torachi (Dec 23, 2009)

Kids like 13. Hes just got anger displacement issues. When you dont know who you are, you tend to take it out on those who do.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 23, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Does this kid's video really surprise any of you? You can try and scapegoat zoophiles all you like, but, even if you drive out every last one of them, you wont change this kid's (and a number of people's) perceptions about furries until the fandom as a whole realises _why_ people see furries this way. Not that we have to tolerate them being here anyway, but then, that's what the report buttons are for.
> 
> You draw draw half-*animal* characters fucking other half-*animal *characters.
> You show no discretion and insist on shoving your fetishes into everyone's faces weither they want to know or not.
> ...



Well said. Every furry I have heard and/or seen targeted by trolls and haters are exactly how you describe them here.

I tell people what I think is ok for them to know, both online and irl. What I don't tell people are things like my sexual interests as a prime example. My sexual interests are private and should only be shared with certain people, ie a loved one. My family knows my anthro interest but they don't know about the porn side of it, why? cause I haven't told them, the porn side is something they don't "need" to know about.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> This is what happens when you don't kick people out of the fandom :V



but you really cant do that because no one is the grand master god of the fandom just because someone in the same group as you does not mean there your clone.your into vore and gore and im not a big fan of it but you belong here as much as i and i would never want to kick you out of our fandom because your a rather cool dude/lass...what ever you are now


----------



## Toaster (Dec 23, 2009)

FUCK YOU NOOBS!


He got everything right and told the damn truth about furries. OP leave him the fuck alone, you are just butt hurt.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm well that was a rather awesome rage filled rant dude but you do have a point. one even i need to take to heart



Well, Caraneth is right. People get trolled for a reason, I have always said don't spurt out your sexual fetishes, don't bitch and whine when people pick at the fandom, just don't do anything to give trolls and haters a reason to attack you and you wont have any drama.

I keep my furryness online, and when online I keep furryness to furry related sites. I removed any inkling out of my profile that I am a furry on YT, I never make and upload furry related video's and I stay out of the furry drama. I use YT to upload video's of me and things in my life to show friends, and to watch video's, not to do anything furry related.

Same with my facebook, I do not mention anything furry on facebook. I created a facebook account to catch up with people I went to school with and I have found family members. (which was a bonus!)

In summary, I keep furry online and to specific furry sites.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 23, 2009)

yall noobs got trolled hard...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

umm ok you sound pissy


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> but you really cant do that because no one is the grand master god of the fandom just because someone in the same group as you does not mean there your clone.your into vore and gore and im not a big fan of it but you belong here as much as i and i would never want to kick you out of our fandom because your a rather cool dude/lass...what ever you are now


Yeah, but people like us (furries that are into odd kinks, like lolicon/shota and/or other weird kinks like zoophilia) can get the fandom in a lot of trouble. I don't understand why we haven't been pressured into leaving yet. On the bright side, we both know that this stuff is bad IRL.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> but you really cant do that because no one is the grand master god of the fandom just because someone in the same group as you does not mean there your clone.your into vore and gore and im not a big fan of it but you belong here as much as i and i would never want to kick you out of our fandom because your a rather cool dude/lass...what ever you are now



People can not be kicked out of the fandom, but they can be kicked off of sites, kicking the perverts off of sites will atleast show otehrs it is not tolerated.



Toaster said:


> FUCK YOU NOOBS!
> 
> 
> He got everything right and told the damn truth about furries. OP leave him the fuck alone, you are just butt hurt.



Pfft. lies =/= truth


----------



## Toaster (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn, nothing better than reading stupid shit like this in the morning. Eh?

Stop being so butt hurt.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yeah, but people like us (furries that are into odd kinks, like lolicon/shota and/or other weird kinks like zoophilia) can get the fandom in a lot of trouble.* I don't understand why we haven't been pressured into leaving yet.* On the bright side, we both know that this stuff is bad IRL.



Probably because you do not rub your kinks in our faces everyday and leave freaky journals etc based on your kinks on FA.

Having a kink is one thing, performing the kink is something.

Also if people do have weird kinks I suggest they definatelly keep them to themselves.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, Caraneth is right. People get trolled for a reason, I have always said don't spurt out your sexual fetishes, don't bitch and whine when people pick at the fandom, just don't do anything to give trolls and haters a reason to attack you and you wont have any drama.
> 
> I keep my furryness online, and when online I keep furryness to furry related sites. I removed any inkling out of my profile that I am a furry on YT, I never make and upload furry related video's and I stay out of the furry drama. I use YT to upload video's of me and things in my life to show friends, and to watch video's, not to do anything furry related.
> 
> ...



yeah i know i was agreeing with him. as example i get trolled by jashwa because i got to open about my fetish,but hes kinda like that two a lot of people :/


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Dude... she/he as trying to troll you. She/he won. I lol'd.

ALSO: ignore Toaster he is trying too hard to troll as well


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Probably because you do not rub your kinks in our faces everyday and leave freaky journals etc based on your kinks on FA.
> 
> Having a kink is one thing, performing the kink is something.
> 
> Also if people do have weird kinks I suggest they definatelly keep them to themselves.


I dunno, changing my avatar to reflect my fetishes could be taken as "shoving it in people's faces". But you're right about the difference between having and preforming.


Also, I think the ability to take jokes about your kinks help too.



The Drunken Ace said:


> ALSO: ignore Toaster he is trying too hard to troll as well


If toaster is who I think they are, they're amazing when it comes to trying too hard.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 23, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Damn, nothing better than reading stupid shit like this in the morning. Eh?
> 
> Stop being so butt hurt.


all toasters, toast toast


----------



## Ricky (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd hit it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I dunno, changing my avatar to reflect my fetishes could be taken as "shoving it in people's faces". But you're right about the difference between having and preforming.
> 
> 
> Also, I think the ability to take jokes about your kinks help too.



yeah i always take the Ein The Pedo thing with a dose of salt


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

Son of a...

I see that jackasshole in real life and my christmas gift to him is going to be an uppercut and a slander lawsuit.

Preferably in the other order so I can win the slander lawsuit.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah i always take the Ein The Pedo thing with a dose of salt


I think it's silly actually :3c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I dunno, changing my avatar to reflect my fetishes could be taken as "shoving it in people's faces". But you're right about the difference between having and preforming.
> 
> 
> Also, I think the ability to take jokes about your kinks help too.
> ...



When I see you avatar I just think of vore. Can't really play vore out irl.....unless someone wants to commit murder in the process.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> When I see you avatar I just think of vore. Can't really play vore out irl.....unless someone wants to commit murder in the process.


Hey boy wanna try something new~


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> Son of a...
> 
> I see that jackasshole in real life and my christmas gift to him is going to be an uppercut and a slander lawsuit.
> 
> Preferably in the other order so I can win the slander lawsuit.



-_-' not helping the trolls NOT win


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> -_-' not helping the trolls NOT win



So he's a troll. It's still slander.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> Son of a...
> 
> I see that jackasshole in real life and my christmas gift to him is going to be an uppercut and a slander lawsuit.
> 
> Preferably in the other order so I can win the slander lawsuit.


You ahve no grounds to sue this girl(?) she insulted a subculture no different then someone bashing goths emos or punkers on stage.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I think it's silly actually :3c



yeah sometimes i want to just act super pedo just to fuck with people and for the lolz


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You ahve no grounds to sue this girl(?) she insulted a subculture no different then someone bashing goths emos or punkers on stage.



I was called part of an exclusively zoophilic subculture. SLANDER!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> I was called part of an exclusively zoophilic subculture. SLANDER!


jeez chill out


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> I was called part of an exclusively zoophilic subculture. SLANDER!




"Don't take a troll seriously" remember that sentence.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> jeez chill out



yeah dude chill at least your not called a pedo every day but then again im starting to find it quite funny


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> I was called part of an exclusively zoophilic subculture. SLANDER!


 No. Not at all. You can't sue for someone insulting a large group that is not even recognized in any legal way. AND she would have to direct the rant at YOU. Please read up on law before you propose such things.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah dude chill at least your not called a pedo every day but then again im starting to find it quite funny


Yeah, I get called a pedo too. I guess the reason people mess with you more is because you actually hang around a kid.


----------



## Sabian (Dec 23, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Does this kid's video really surprise any of you? You can try and scapegoat zoophiles all you like, but, even if you drive out every last one of them, you wont change this kid's (and a number of people's) perceptions about furries until the fandom as a whole realises _why_ people see furries this way. Not that we have to tolerate them being here anyway, but then, that's what the report buttons are for.
> 
> You draw draw half-*animal* characters fucking other half-*animal *characters.
> You show no discretion and insist on shoving your fetishes into everyone's faces weither they want to know or not.
> ...




+100 internets for you, thank you for that rant and insight


----------



## Toaster (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol, I wasn't trying to troll.

But really, get over this. Think he/she is bad? You should meet a few of my friends.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> I was called part of an exclusively zoophilic subculture. SLANDER!


 your gonna get bitch slapped with FREEDOM OF SPEECH!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Lol, I wasn't trying to troll.
> 
> But really, get over this. Think he/she is bad? You should meet a few of my friends.


I'm calling bullshit, you have no friends.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yeah, I get called a pedo too. I guess the reason people mess with you more is because you actually hang around a kid.



you do ive never seen that. but yeah it really does not help that i baby sit but hey what ever i got my very own page on encyclopedia dramatica


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> you do ive never seen that. but yeah it really does not help that i baby sit but hey what ever i got my very own page on encyclopedia dramatica


Lucky bastard, I want my own page! >:[


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah dude chill at least your not called a pedo every day but then again im starting to find it quite funny



Yes, okay, calming down, the grunge genre is proxying my rage. Calmed. Down. Done overreacting.



The Drunken Ace said:


> No. Not at all. You can't sue for someone insulting a large group that is not even recognized in any legal way. AND she would have to direct the rant at YOU. Please read up on law before you propose such things.





lazyredhead said:


> your gonna get bitch slapped with FREEDOM OF SPEECH!



Damn it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Lucky bastard, I want my own page! >:[



its not very flattering though but its still quite funny someone had so little a life to make that just to get a rise out of me even though it FAILED


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 23, 2009)

Why care of such a petty little video?
Waste of precious energy.

Stop watering the plant and it will die.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 23, 2009)

I write alot of ED's bullshit. Give me someone to write about and I'll make it happen. Furfags. 

Yes, I have a few friends. Just not many lol.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I write alot of ED's bullshit. Give me someone to write about and I'll make it happen. Furfags.
> 
> Yes, I have a few friends. Just not many lol.


Write about me! Write about me! I can tell you just how bad I am :3


----------



## Toaster (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Write about me! Write about me! I can tell you just how bad I am :3



PM me with how "bad" you are and I'll see if you cut it as an lolcow. Last thing we need is more aids.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Toaster said:


> PM me with how "bad" you are and I'll see if you cut it as an lolcow. Last thing we need is more aids.


 She is a voraphillic transgender Furry you can find something


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> She is a voraphillic transgender Furry you can find something


pedozoogorefan there's gotta be something there


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> pedozoogorefan there's gotta be something there


 oh murr?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> oh murr?


murr indeed.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> murr indeed.



very very murr


----------



## Toaster (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe, but everyone will troll the fuck out of you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> very very murr


Shenzie is so god dam murr I almost murr'd in my pants.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Shenzie is so god dam murr I almost murr'd in my pants.



hehehe god thats funny dude i cant stop chuckling


----------



## Toaster (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats alot of murr.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Thats alot of murr.


 hell yeah thats allot of murr. Hard to find more I'd say.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 23, 2009)

This thread is now about murr. Enjoy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Toaster said:


> This thread is now about murr. Enjoy.


oh murr.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Maybe, but everyone will troll the fuck out of you.


Don't care


Is that some murr on you?


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

Chewie...plz gtfo, I hate idiots like you, everyone has their own opinions and if you don't like wat someone is saying then ignore them damn D:<
That kid is a prick and probably as smart as a 5 year old on crack but your taking this shit way to damn seriously >:[

Other than the pedos and zoos, your the other kind that gives the fandom a bad name =_=


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 23, 2009)

You know I was gonna start a thread about this but you beat me to the punch. I think there is more behind this than him disliking furries. If you notice he never looks at the camera and he is moving around a lot like he's uncomfortable. My guess is that he liked furry until he got caught or he got made fun of for it. It's just a hunch tho. But there has to be something more than him just hating us. Maybe his parents told him about it, I dunno.


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Chewie...plz gtfo, I hate idiots like you, everyone has their own opinions and if you don't like wat someone is saying then ignore them damn D:<
> *That kid is a prick and probably as smart as a 5 year old on crack* but your taking this shit way to damn seriously >:[
> 
> Other than the pedos and zoos, your the other kind that gives the fandom a bad name =_=



And yet you're upset about his opinion, and seem to have the same opinion on that little expletive as him (see bolded).

Hypocrisy!


----------



## Toaster (Dec 23, 2009)

He is Murrman, leave him alone. Poor kid.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> And yet you're upset about his opinion, and seem to have the same opinion on that little expletive as him (see bolded).
> 
> Hypocrisy!


 NOT ENOUGH MURR.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> And yet you're upset about his opinion, and seem to have the same opinion on that little expletive as him (see bolded).
> 
> Hypocrisy!


 
He does, the fandom isn't all about sex and he pretty much believes that *all* furries fuck dogs :\
I'm just saying the truth man


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 23, 2009)

*snickers* oh you guyz.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm thinking vivisection


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> He does, the fandom isn't all about sex and he pretty much believes that *all* furries fuck dogs :\
> I'm just saying the truth man



I know, I'm just saying you're a hypocrite for being upset about OP's opinion because he's upset about someone else's opinion. And you seem to have the same opinion as OP on 3rd party's opinion.

In fact it seems to be the consensual opinion on Mr. 3rd Party.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Seriously kids IGNORE THIS TOLLING LITTLE SHIT.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> I know, I'm just saying you're a hypocrite for being upset about OP's opinion because he's upset about someone else's opinion. And you seem to have the same opinion as OP on 3rd party's opinion.


 
So your basically saying the OP isn't one of the many furries that will eat that stuff up and start whinning about fursecution which in turn really makes them look bad? I might have been a bit too harsh basically I'm saying that its not something he should get bent out of shape over and you gotta admit the kid he's whinning about doesn't really have alot of proof nor information for his claims and seems pretty sure he is right about what he is saying, that is what I would call an idiot, pure and simple :\


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

Yep you two are doing a good job at ignoring the troll. Congrats.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yep you two are doing a good job at ignoring the troll. Congrats.



yeah flaming each other is a good way to ignore the troll.... also *MURR!*


----------



## Dass (Dec 23, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> So your basically saying the OP isn't one of the many furries that will eat that stuff up and start whinning about fursecution which in turn really makes them look bad? I might have been a bit too harsh basically I'm saying that its not something he should get bent out of shape over and you gotta admit the kid he's whinning about doesn't really have alot of proof nor information for his claims and seems pretty sure he is right about what he is saying, that is what I would call an idiot, pure and simple :\



I had no idea that's what you were getting at.
I must've misinterpreted something.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

ooops i forgot some murr in here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> I had no idea that's what you were getting at.
> I must've misinterpreted something.


 
I guess so :|

Anyways OP, just go lie down in a corner and take some meds and everything will be all better


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 23, 2009)

I remember running across this before. It felt like the person was trying too hard to be a troll and get attention. (If I really wanted to listen to a "troll" I'd go to Ultraforge's channel. At least he makes really good points while trollin.) So I ignored it and moved on. OP stop being butt-hurt and giving the troll what it wants. It's not even a good troll. It fails to make any real note worthy points that I remember. (I'd rather not watch it again so that my ears bleed from the horrible singing)

Yeah so fucking what? We have zoophiles in the fandom? And? The Catholic Church has child molesters in it's priesthood.  These things happen and you deal with it as the individuals occur. At least we make it  a point to make the zoo's feel unwelcome and we do come down rather nasty on those who turn out to be exposed as the real thing. 

The Catholic Church tries to protect it's image and keep things hush hush when one of their priests diddles a child.

EDIT: Point is the entire video was done for attention. By overreacting you are giving the person exactly what she wanted.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol You might not have realized it OP, but the troll has got you doing exactly what he wanted you to do.  Think about it, trolls do that to piss people off and so far he has done a good job at pissing you off.  You can't be mad at him, its the internet.  Hell, me and my friends occasionally troll some of the XAT chats, just because people over react.  If you take offense, then maybe the internet isn't for you. XP


----------



## Conker (Dec 23, 2009)

ITT: furries getting trolled.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 23, 2009)

Successful troll is successful. Even though making furfags cry is pretty much like shooting fish in a barrel it's still good for a laugh.


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 23, 2009)

:O

/growls Grrrz :\


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

damn we ARE dumb asses


----------



## Morroke (Dec 23, 2009)

I didn't even watch it and I know it's stupid.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 23, 2009)

People speak a valid negative opinion.
Furries get butthurt and make statements about "rallying up the troops."

Old fucking news.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> making furfags cry is pretty like shooting fish in a barrel



...with a grenade

too many whiny furfags


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

im mr t and claim ur mowhawk gerneades


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm surprised that much of a failtroll is getting under your skin this much.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

I gotta hand it to ya OP, for someone who got trolled and ridculed by other furries here (like me) your still here...if you can handle insults by people that have similar interests you have then someone that is the complete opposite shouldn't phase you at all lmao XD


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Dec 23, 2009)

*grin*

Maybe the kid is just in denial? Methinks he doth protest too much


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 23, 2009)

What a little prick. Bitch please?


----------



## Carenath (Dec 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I tell people what I think is ok for them to know, both online and irl. What I don't tell people are things like my sexual interests as a prime example. My sexual interests are private and should only be shared with certain people, ie a loved one. My family knows my anthro interest but they don't know about the porn side of it, why? cause I haven't told them, the porn side is something they don't "need" to know about.


Exactly.



RandyDarkshade said:


> People can not be kicked out of the fandom, but they can be kicked off of sites, kicking the perverts off of sites will atleast show otehrs it is not tolerated.


Again, this is what the report buttons and trouble-tickets are for, and they lead to far less drama.



Dass said:


> So he's a troll. It's still slander.


And you're whining and bawwing about it... go figure.



south syde fox said:


> He does, the fandom isn't all about sex and he pretty much believes that *all* furries fuck dogs :\
> I'm just saying the truth man


And you wonder why they think that?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 23, 2009)

He's a little kid who has no idea what he's talking about. Just ignore pre-pubes like him.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 23, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> He's a little kid who has no idea what he's talking about. Just ignore pre-pubes like him.




but..but...that hate will manifest as he ages... he may grow up to be a gigantic loser, WE CAN SAVE HIM!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 23, 2009)

Rytes said:


> but..but...that hate will manifest as he ages... he may grow up to be a gigantic loser, WE CAN SAVE HIM!


What's the point? He'll just be one more to the millions of folks who hate us. It's not like we're not used to it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

Carenath said:


> And you wonder why they think that?


 
Nope but I'd rather not be lumped in with the zoos though his opinion is invalid :\

I wouldn't be surprised if more than half of you diddled a pet at sometime :V


----------



## Vatz (Dec 23, 2009)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Plus, furries in general need to learn how to take a few jokes; that's half the reason so much 'hate' is directed towards us - we're funny to watch react to this kind of stuff.


 

Did you see the part about how it wasn't a joke?
But don't worry, I will put him in his place.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 23, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Nope but I'd rather not be lumped in with the zoos though his opinion is invalid :\
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if more than half of you diddled a pet at sometime :V


 

Would you be surprised if only about 5-6% fucked an animal before?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Would you be surprised if only about 5-6% fucked an animal before?





			
				The furry survey said:
			
		

> Zoophiles, 13.85%


Of course, zoophiles =/= animal diddlers, but no one cares about that.

That's still quite a bit. Did you know, that on a train of 300 people (normal people, this may include furs), stastistically speaking about 20 people have diddled an animal?

Wish I could find that survey again.


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

like, oh may gawd, furries r so grosss i meaan eww brb brushing haair~~~


----------



## Vatz (Dec 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> like, oh may gawd, furries r so grosss i meaan eww brb brushing haair~~~


 

eww eww eww eww eww gross eww yikyikyik eww

...
Wow. Just fuckin' wow. There is no excuse for that kid's idiocy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> eww eww eww eww eww gross eww yikyikyik eww
> 
> ...
> Wow. Just fuckin' wow. There is no excuse for that kid's idiocy.


 
I'm still confused if thats a girl or a guy :\


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 23, 2009)

Y'know, if you get all pissed every time a twelve year old starts talking shit on furries, you're just gonna develop problems.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 23, 2009)

Varalor Arrowforge said:


> Zoophilia = Having *** with animals. I refuse to say the word XD



Zoophilia = having a liking/attraction to animals.

Bestiality = fucking animals.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Y'know, if you get all pissed every time a twelve year old starts talking shit on furries, you're just gonna develop problems.


 
I think he already has dude...its too late to save him :[


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol I couldn't care less. Do you really think people would listen to..._that_?


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Lol I couldn't care less. Do you really think people would listen to..._that_?


 
There are plenty of dumbasses and idiots dumber than him so I'd say yea though I dunno who could be that retarded IMO :\


----------



## Riley (Dec 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Did you see the part about how it wasn't a joke?
> But don't worry, I will put him in his place.



Even if that video wasn't a joke, the reactions it's getting certainly are.  It's like shining a laser pointer around for a cat; the cat gets nothing out of it, and might even get pissed off that it can't catch the light, but how it acts is hilarious for the person with the laser.  Same principle here; the furries that get worked up about it are funny for the trolls to watch.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 23, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh, okay.
> My mistake. You must be a decent contributor, then.


 
Well if you think about they are new account.


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> There are plenty of dumbasses and idiots dumber than him so I'd say yea though I dunno who could be that retarded IMO :\


And you care what dumbasses and idiots think...why?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2009)

I saw this awhile back.
The person may be retarded, but it is old news.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 23, 2009)

Obvious Troll Is Obvious

Really, has anyone looked at his/her video uploads? He/She is trying very hard to piss people off. The funny thing is that it worked in this case. Also, that video has been there for two years. Why is it being brought up now? Zeke is completely right.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 23, 2009)

This kid looks 11 and he belongs to the people that BELIEVE that the CSI episode and 1,000 Ways to Die episode are FACTUAL!

That kid's an ass.:|

The CSI episode and 1,000 Ways to Die episode are BEYOND from the truth.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 23, 2009)

Their channel info on their main page makes me lol really hard.

Apparently thousands of people want this guy/girl/thing's autograph on a headshot of them.


----------



## Revy (Dec 23, 2009)

fucking lol


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 24, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> This kid looks 11 and he belongs to the people that BELIEVE that the CSI episode and 1,000 Ways to Die episode are FACTUAL!
> 
> That kid's an ass.:|
> 
> The CSI episode and 1,000 Ways to Die episode are BEYOND from the truth.


 

No, but MTV was right.


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 24, 2009)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Is that a dude or a chick?  I can't tell with the long, styled hair and the effeminate voice.  Anyway, people are free to think what they blah blah blah, you know the drill.  Seems pretty likely this person just wants reactions, so don't take it personally or whatever.
> 
> Plus, furries in general need to learn how to take a few jokes; that's half the reason so much 'hate' is directed towards us - we're funny to watch react to this kind of stuff.



Fuckin' eh.


----------



## Azure (Dec 24, 2009)

I have never fucked an animal, and neither has *96% of the Fandom*. Oh furries. Fine job young man, A++, would watch again.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 24, 2009)

Every time a troll succeeds, a lemur is raped. Save the lemurs, folks.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 24, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have never fucked an animal, and neither has *96% of the Fandom*. Oh furries. Fine job young man, A++, would watch again.


But only 85% don't want to, according to the poll last time I checked :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> And you care what dumbasses and idiots think...why?


 
Why does everyone think I care about anything? I'm just saying he just spouts what he believes is right and doesn't bother to use facts and he used god, I'm just stating the obvious :|


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 24, 2009)

lolz, totaly made my day, i added that to my favs, so halarous, the kid has no idea what the crap hes talking about!, haha, i couldent stop laughing, that might be the caffine tho? anyway, i think all the feedback he has is from furries! i certalny dont rape dogs, weird kid.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 24, 2009)

skyeblueangel said:


> lolz, totaly made my day, i added that to my favs, so halarous, the kid has no idea what the crap hes talking about!, haha, i couldent stop laughing, that might be the caffine tho? anyway, i think all the feedback he has is from furries! i certalny dont rape dogs, weird kid.




No point in raging, it never gets you anywhere. a very large number of the community wont touch an animal in a sexual way, it is just a select few who would or have. Thankfully I am one of the 96% who haven't and wont.


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't like that person either.  She (?) hates goths/emos too. Must have some kind of issue with sub-groups/interest groups. It does make me a bit annoyed to watch her videos though,she is rude and only listens to stereotypes.


----------



## Icen (Dec 24, 2009)

I lol'd back then, and I continue to lol now.


----------



## Linzys (Dec 24, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> sure is a noobfest in here


This


----------



## Hackfox (Dec 24, 2009)

I shot myself 6 times in my imagination during this whole thing.


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

lolz so many replies


----------



## BlitzCo (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: bump*

*delete*


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone wanna count exactly how many times that 3$ mic popped when he/she/slagathor spoke?

Im gonna put my bet in at 362 times


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 10, 2016)

I wonder how he is doing with Zootopia in theaters and setting the box office on a roar.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 10, 2016)

Ugh. What a horrible thread. This thread should never have been made. The only reason it was is because some noob got butthurt at an obvious troll vid.

I'd like to think we're better than this now.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2016)

wow...Necro from 2009.


----------

